# [SOLVED] Alone In The Dark



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

I just bought Alone In The Dark 3 days ago and cannot get it to install. I do not have an internet connection at home because the economic down turn has affected my life severely however as you can tell I do have internet access at work. The box does not say internet connection required on it. I do keep in mind that sometimes you need the internet for simple things like getting the unlock code and things of that nature and I am fine with that. However, when I try to install this game it tries to connect to the internet and download something that appears to be alone.exe. I gives me error 127. My question is this...am I screwed without the internet on my home pc to install this game or is there a patch or something to help me with this like there was for Far Cry2?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

Hey mate,

I see you have already tried Atari's forum...

http://www.ataricommunity.com/forums/showthread.php?p=11740950#post11740950

Have a look at this topic and tell me what you think...

http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/action/aloneinthedarkndi/show_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-44502177&pid=932100

Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

Thank you for your help. However, I have seen that post. The problem is that no matter what you do it try's to connect with the internet to download a file called alone.exe. The only option you get when it fails that is OK. You click that and then the install wizard and everything closes. I have already been to the website aitdunlock.com and sent them a support message. They in turn differed me to Atari support saying that it had nothing to do with securerom and I would have to have Atari's help. Well, atari appearently takes forever to reply and I was hoping I could play the game tomorrow on my day off from work but it don't look like that is going to happen.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

Hey Headpred,

I will let them on the Atari forum try to help you first and if they give up then just post back on here and I will try to help you further.

I am not saying this because I don't want to help, but I have no experience with the game so they will probably be able to sort it...

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

Thank You! I do really appreciate your help and time. As well as your quick responses.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

I aim to help as much as I can :wave:

Also, you can see why this forum is said to be the best Tech Support one out there...

Once I reply to a topic, I commit myself to it as much as possible. This is a good thing as it means that I get a lot solved :grin:


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

You are definately a very helpful person. At first I was going to post this because I am a member of other forums and you either get one or two responses when you ask for help about games.
1) You get flamed for the game you are asking help about. Ex. why would you even play that, that game sucks, your pc sucks, you suck etc. etc.
2) Oh...did I say two responses? I forgot that option two is really where nobody responds at all.

So I thank you kindly you are definately a good person.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

TSF is different from most sites I am glad to say.

Saying stuff mentioned in 1) is discrimination and TSF doesn't do such a thing. Our mods are fair and if I did that then I would probably get in trouble :grin:

As for 2). We are a very active forum (and I am very-active aswell), I know one member of the Games Team who was a bit dismayed once as I have gotten to all the threads and there wasn't one for him (didn't last long)...


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

The people at Atari aren't helping me at all. They keep telling me to go back to securom's webpage and activate the game. Do they not understand as many as times as I tell them they I don't even get to that point. As soon as I start the install it does the same thing attemping to connect to a webpage. I don't get to the point where you use the unlock code and what not. This is not my first game to install without the internet. I have done GTA IV and FarCry2 as well as others offline and manually. I will see if you can see this screenshot.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

I don't think you will be able to install the game offline...

There might not be a workaround for this game :S


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

Bummer man  why don't they say that on the box then??


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

Have you around the official site for any offline patches?

Might be worth a try...


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

Ok here I go. They pretty much do not support this game anymore. They used to have a website that had said file that I am trying to download. Basically I believe I got an older version of the game somehow before this file was included on this disc. So I have done a bunch of research looking around to see what I could do and couldn't find any help what so ever. So against my beliefs I started looking at file downloads where people steal games and what not because that is all the information I could find doing google searches and forum searches. I could not find an answer so I started experimenting. I found the file Alone.exe on a torrent website that will remain nameless because I do not support this websites. I have around 40+ games that I have purchased brand new from the store. (Best Buy, GameStop, Wal-Mart, Hastings et..)
Anyway I will put down what I did to make the game work for other unfortunate people who may run into the same problem in the future. I wrote these down as I did it because honestly I wanted to be able to retrace my steps in case it didn't work or in case I unistalled one day and had to do it over.

Note* During this time I had a 2gb SanDisk Usb Stick to transfer files from work computer to home computer.

Found Alone.exe off a torrent website and downloaded. It was in .rar format so I downloaded 7-Zip in order to be able to work with it.

Second: Went to program files folder in my hard drive and created a folder and named it ATARI. Next I created a subfolder in the ATARI folder and named it AITD. I named it AITD because most of the files on this disc are called that. 

Next I copied the entire contents of my alone in the dark disc in the AITD folder. One of the folders was named ATARIUpdates. Since my computer was attempting to access the website AITD.Updates.Atari.com I used 7-zip to uncompress the .rar file Alone.exe and placed it into the AtariUpdate folder.

I then held my breath and clicked on Setup.exe and bam the game started to install without asking for the website. I am assuming it checked that folder for that file and if it wasn't there it tried to download it. The install finished and I was given the option to manually active. I copied my serial number and unlock request code, speed to my friends house and whaaalaaaa. I now have Alone In The Dark working perferctly. Hope this helps other people.

And thank you RedEye3323 for atleast speaking to me and trying to help the best you could.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Alone In The Dark*

Glad to hear you sorted your problem mate. I wouldn't have been able to recommend anything like that anyway as that is against the law (even though your used it for legal reasons).

Can you mark this thread as Solved under the Thread Tools menu...

Cheers mate,
Redeye3323


----------

